# Winter Coat on My Appaloosas



## LadyRichards (Jun 10, 2009)

Yes my Appaloosas gets a very heavy winter coat and the coat is curly in places is this normal. Should I clip her, some say they get winter coats for a reason leave it alone. I do a lot of trail riding with her in the winter and she seems to do fine, she sheads out greate in the summer. This summer she did not shed it all, but we did move from south to north and im thinking maybe change in climate was the reason and suggestions. I live in North Florida close to the Georgia line now, and used to live down south florida.



Thank you
Lisa


----------



## LadyRichards (Jun 10, 2009)

*Appaloosas heavy winter coat*

Yes my Appy Mare gets a very heavy curly winter coat is this normal on some app's my farrier said yes but some say she has cushings she sheds out fine in the summer time. Should I clip her or leave it for the winter and not worry about her. She has always done this since I have had her.

Lisa Richards


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

If you are worried about her having cushings or something else, have her check out by the vet. 

It could very well mean that something is wrong or it could be completely normal for your mare.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Sure long hairy coats are normal on appys, depending on their lineage some are
thicker than others. Our Appy/paint pony in my picture gets really long and even has patches where the spots grow longer than the white areas. You didn't mention if you have a shelter/barn for him? Best to leave them alone if you are just trail riding, make sure they have a good place to stay dry and keep an eye out for rain rot which can happen IMO more easily when they are in full coat.


----------



## LadyRichards (Jun 10, 2009)

yes I have a barn with stalls and I do blanket when it get very cold. She is a full size horse she is wonderful mare she is know to be 17 yrs old I was told when I got her that she was 12 but she seems to look older has some grey on the side of her face. But I love her and she is a great trail horse. Thank you


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Post a photo! Would love to see her!


----------



## LadyRichards (Jun 10, 2009)

I cant figure out how to put a picture in


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

You sure it's not Cushings?


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

I just responded to your other, duplicate thread. But based on the additional information you posted here, it's really starting to sound like Cushing's syndrome....a curly coat is definitely not an Appaloosa breed trait.


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

What concerned me was the mention of the horse not shedding completely out. Location doesnt change the coat length, the amount of light they are out in does. Thats why when there is less daylight in fall/winter- they grow a long coat. Hope someone her can help you more.


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

I have 2 appys and they don't really get heavy coats
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

If it's only curly in a few spots like under their jaw, a bit on the legs, etc maybe not. Monitor how much water she drinks, excessive intake is a sign. Also look at her belly, is it exaggerated, bloated looking, has she lost muscle? I missed the this spring shed , a horse with cushing Has a harder time. But like Bubba said appys dont have CURLY coats.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyRichards (Jun 10, 2009)

*Pictures of Tequila*



LadyRichards said:


> I cant figure out how to put a picture in


pictures of Tequila


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

She's lovely and I love your smile! Looks like you guys have a ton of fun!
I've never had a horse with cushings so I can't help much with that, just get
her checked out. It's a mostly simple treatable condition, that has long term results. Good luck!


----------



## LadyRichards (Jun 10, 2009)

Thank you very much for the nice words, we have a lot of fun together.

Lisa


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When I bo't my Shetland she's was wearing a fairly heavy "sweater", in summer. Previous owner tho't that because she was built like a little tank, she didn't need deworming. I promptly dewormed her and within a month she started dropping her old winter coat. She was dewormed again thro the winter and in spring shedded out to a beautiful chocolate dapple. My qh seems slow to grow his coat as it's fine. By late winter he has long shaggy hair on his chest, elbows and lower belly. In summer his coat is short and slick. My TWH has coarse hair. His just lengthens all over. In summer, altho he shines like polished coal his coat doesn't get real slick like the other. Different hair texture.


----------



## countrydanes (Oct 27, 2011)

i am in central FL and the weather in FL has been up and down so much that my horses also have strange winter coats, but to be safe i would have her checked for cushings also.


----------



## LadyRichards (Jun 10, 2009)

thank you, I am going to go get a better pair of clippers, I do a lot of trail riding and for her I think clipping her would be better, I can always blanket her if it gets to cold and I don't like the shaggy look on her. But come summer I am going to have her tested. There is a lady that puts her horses on chaste tree berry which is natural erb, she swears by it, says it reverses the cushions, I have had her on it for 3 weeks now so we will see.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Why are you treating your mare when you don't even know for sure if she has cushings? 

I seriously think that you should _*stop*_ treating your mare, have her checked and then go over the options *with your vet*. She may not having cushings and you could poetintionally be cauasing her problems for treating her if she does not have it _or_ you could be treating it in a completely inappropriate way for whatever she might have. 

Waiting until next spring/summer before even testing her when you think there might be a problem is just asinine.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I agree with NdAppy: if you are in doubt - get a vet check. Treating from what is not there in 1st place is never a good idea. 

She's very cute BTW (and I don't see anything curly on those summer pics, she also doesn't seem like having a winter coat).


----------



## LadyRichards (Jun 10, 2009)

I have had my vet out. She didnt recomend testing yet, she wasnt to concerned yet about it, I trust her, but Im also not going to run and put my horse on a product that isnt even us aproved and will cause liver damage in the long run. What I have my mare on is all naturl erb wont hurt her at all.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

LadyRichards said:


> I have had my vet out. She didnt recomend testing yet, she wasnt to concerned yet about it, I trust her, but Im also not going to run and put my horse on a product that isnt even us aproved and will cause liver damage in the long run. What I have my mare on is all naturl erb wont hurt her at all. So go beat your head as much as you want to.


You wanted opinions on what was up with your horses coat. People told you to go to the vet and have her tested for cushings. You decided to treat her as if she had cushings. And Yes natural herbs can and will do harm if you are treating an animal (whether it be human, horse or whatever) for something they potentially may not have. You are introducing something into their system that they may or may not need.

Did you even ask your vet about the coat? I am doubting not. It's not that hard to have it tested for so just call your vet and have it done. Then you know for sure what your horse should be treated for, if anything. 

Chaste berry hasn't even been confirmed as a treatment for cushings. It's thought that it may or may not help, but there is no proof one way or the other. So yes, you *are* potentially putting something in your horse's system that may cause more harm than good.

I also don't know where you get your information, but there are two US approved drugs for the treatment of cushings. Pergolide and cyproheptadine are the two drugs that are used to treat horses with cushings. Funny that you say they aren't US approved as they are also a form of medication for humans...


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I don't believe I saw where anyone asked you about your Appy's ancestry. Is she registered and/or do you know her ancestry? The reason I ask is that if she is not registered and you don't know her ancestry it is possible she may have another breed mixed in that might display a more curly coat.

As a sidebar, let me point out that just because a remedy or supplement is an "all natural herb" does NOT mean it is either gentle or safe. Many prescription medications, if not most, are derived from natural sources, and many natural products are extremely potent and have to be used with care. No criticism there - just saying...


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

horses coat growth/shedding patterns has nothing to do with the temperature. It is the light patterns outside. if a horse is in a stall all the time, sometimes it will mess up the hair growth/shedding. but in that pic she is outside, so that must not be the problem. we took in a rescue horse not too long ago. it was during late winter. he was extremely underweight and malnourished. he had fungus growing on him. No matter how many times he was bathed, he stunk. and he had the heaviest, curly coat i have ever seen on a thoroughbred. In early summer, he still wasnt shedding out at all. We gave him trace mineral blocks and he licked those like crazy. He only ate hay and a feed called Thrive. It is a feed that you can feed free choice and it will not colic or founder them at all. And it puts muscle on them like crazy. So he was eating a 40 pound bag of Thrive a day. (yes it is good for them. if you dont believe me go to Thrive feed's website.) After he was all filled out and had gotten all the minerals he needed over a period of time, he started shedding. Finally, at the end of August, it was all gone. Now he is starting to get a nice, healthy winter coat!! So maybe your appy isnt getting the minerals she needs? Do you have a mineral block for her or give her enough minerals in her diet? Something to think about


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I have an American Bashkir Curly horse and she has naturally curly hair, but it is very curly year-round [as far as I know]. I do know that Appy blood has been introduced to the breed, but it could be possible [if she doesn't have cushings] that she has some Curly blood in her. Some Curlies do have straight hair in the summer, and curly hair in the winter.

But really listen to what the others are saying. It doesn't matter if your vet is concerned at all, you are paying them! If you want them to take a test for Cushings then you should just to see if you can rule it out or start treatment.


----------

